# Day hike in the whites or Maine?



## skimom (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm looking to do a day hike next week either in the whites or Maine.  Anyone interested?  Ideas welcome.  I was thinking Wednesday or another day the following week.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 5, 2004)

Wednesday is a good a day. Ghostdog and I are interested. You can pm me. The ideas are too numerous to list. Pick a hike -- any hike, your time, distance and location, let us know and we'll be there!


----------



## skimom (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm considering the Kinsmans and Cannon.  If we have two cars we can spot one.

What are you up for?  I'm good with any suggestions, especially if the weather is not so good, perhaps another hike would be better.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 5, 2004)

There is just a slight chance of rain Wednesday. The Kinsmans are perfect. In fact I love the views from South Kinsman. Whether you wish a hike from the East or West we're in. A car spot is makes it. No car spot makes it also!


----------



## skimom (Sep 6, 2004)

Kinsman Ridge Trail from the tram to South Kinsman and back to Kinsman Pond Trail to Cascade Brook Trail and out.  Leave a car at The Basin parking lot and drive to the Tram.

From the tram to the top of Cannon sounds kinda scarey to me (I'm a bit of a sissy on steep rock) ... any suggestions for alternatives if it's raining?

Have you been that way before ... just how much wet steep rock is there ??

I'm game for just about anything and will attempt any hike, scared or not


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 6, 2004)

It's a 12.2 mile journey with 4,500 feet in elevation gain and will surely require about 9 hours or more depending on your hiking ability. No steep, (a relative term) wet rocks or scrambling on the route. I've been on the route several times and it is one heck of a workout going up to Cannon, then up and down the Cannon Balls, and then up and down the Kinsmans.

A long day. I'm up for it. Are you?! 

Sending you a Private Message to discuss it.


----------



## skimom (Sep 9, 2004)

MtgMagic, Ghostdog and I had a great day  on Hale and Zealand yesterday.  Here are some pics of the day .... no rain !!

http://community.webshots.com/album/185678527PrjZHo


----------

